# Halo Projectors



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

I was wanting to get some and I was wondering, when you buy them do you just get the lens of do you get all the wiring? or do you need to have new wiring done?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

First off they dont fit the car without cutting a sh*t load of junk out of the front. It comes with a wiring harness but that thing is a piece of crap. Its useless I threw mine out. You just have to cut your origional connector and the one they give to you. Then attatch the origionals with the new wires. Its rather simple but hard for me to explain on this. Basically you have 3 wires high, low and ground. You cut and stip the 3 and cut and strip the 3 they give you. Then attatch them and plat around until they work right. It isnt hard with only 3 wires to play with. I could find out for you what color goes to what. They do look nice tho. -James


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

it does come with wiring it very easy to install if you need help let me know


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyway,
Anyone with a modicum of electrical experience should be able to wire them simply with no problems. It all depends on how much effort you want to spend. Don't assume they will just bolt on up. Hardly anything does (unless of course it came from nis-knacks, but they're gone). 
To mount them isn't difficult wither, it just depends on your turn signalls and grille. Get JDM signalls or ones that work off the JDM mold and there is no issue. Same for the grille.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

tcn311 said:


> *I was wanting to get some and I was wondering, when you buy them do you just get the lens of do you get all the wiring? or do you need to have new wiring done? *


u get all new wired and plugs with the lenes.

i can get them for u if u like


thanks.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

NPM has a good article on this: NPM halos 

Everywhere I've seen the projector headlights they come w/ all the wiring needed. I have heard that there is a slight modification required w/ the corner lights that can be taken care of w/ a dremel. You can supposedly get around this by purchusing corner lights that match up w/ the halos. Mossy's corner lights are suppose to match up w/ the halos and they look a lot better than stock (IMO). There is a link in the NPM article that talks about this.

BTW...if you have simple electrical know-how you should be able to hook everything up. NPM has step-by-step instructions. The only problem I've seen is w/ the wiring for the brights. There are a huge amount of threads on this if you have problems.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Follow:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10754

Seth


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

DRYBOY, do u just get rid of all the wiring and make connections to the stock wire harnesses and all 4 beams work???


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

*halo lights*

do the halo/angel eye lights sold on ebay really work for a 200sx, or are they just a scam?
thanks


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Im pretty sure that they work. But I have read that they are not really a good source of light, because they are not real projectors.

I am thinking of getting some with some driving/ fog lights to get the extra lighting.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

simple question, no


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

umm simple question what? They work 100% fine. Just replace the bulbs for more light.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

thats what I did. didnt use the harness at all. that piece of shit. Anyway I cut the stock plug thing and cut the one off the harness and matched up the lights. This way I can still use the plug it was very simple I dont know why people have so much trouble with these headlights. best of luck to you with them.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Now this is just MY opinion. I bought some off ebay when they came back out(2nd generation). The one's I HAD we're decent. Lighting wasn't the best, but they we're functional. Until they just went KAPUT!!!! sethwas is going to give them a try. He'll let ya know how they turn out. 

BUT, they are something different from stock, and until they just came out with them, I had mine custom painted black to match.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

^^^^^What he said.
However, 
and this should put this multithread topic to rest, they are not good replacements for factory lighting output. They are good replacements for looks. So if you want them, make sure you have some real lights to light up the road at night on top of them.

Seth


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm starting to think we need to add a completely NEW section devoted JUST to 

HALOS!!! or lighting!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Look at my 'diagram' in the link above.

Seth


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

I personally have the halos and I love them. I have the halo light blink with my signal lights. Install was a B**** and if I would knew what I know now, i would have never bought these. I cannot put my stock headlights back in, so if i sell my car, i have to sell the halos


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

bickmade said:


> *I personally have the halos and I love them. I have the halo light blink with my signal lights. Install was a B**** and if I would knew what I know now, i would have never bought these. I cannot put my stock headlights back in, so if i sell my car, i have to sell the halos  *



DAMN wut did U do--that U cant put your stocks back in....????


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

seriously.. what did u do so that u cant put ur stocks in?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I wired mine to blink to. The way mine is wired is so simple. Seriously dont bother with that thing they give you. I'll take a picture tommorow It look my about 10 minutes to wire and 1 hour to install because we had to cut the grill brackets. I kept them tho in case I have to weld them back on if I go back to stock.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I assume you simply 'tapped' into the factory wiring, correct? That's a 5 second job and real easy. I'm surprised more people don't do it. I thought about that but instead decided to make my own plug that way I ddont cut into the faotry stuff, not that it matters though.

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yea tapped right into that sucker. the whole thing is real simple. I am thinking about getting some kind of alternating thing in there so it actually blinks oposite of when the turn signal blinks that way it would be more noticable.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Take a look at my thread 're-wiring halos'. I'm going to finish the thread (since the car is done) tomorrow with two more pics. The rest are up. 

Seth


----------

